# Bsc(IT) and GNIIT



## bits n bytes (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi friends

I have just now appeared for the 12th(HSC) of Maharashtra Board with IT and mathematics. I intend to do Bsc(IT). In the meantime, my dad advised me to do GNIIT from NIIT. What is your opinion? what are the other courses that are open to me? Waiting for your valuable comments and suggestions.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 12, 2007)

somebody please reply


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello,

Well i myself am doin 3rd (6th SEM) Year I.T Engineering from Mumbai and also GNIIT(2nd sem) course from NIIT, from my point of view, the course is very well drafted and it will help u to learn the new technologies from programming skills to software development and testing as they hv organised a new curriculum in collaboration with the SUN Microsystems.

I will advise u to appear for the Bhavishya Jyoti Scholarship exam help by niit for all students passed their HSC so that u can do well in that exam and get sum rebate in course fee. Coz the new GNIIT Course wich is for 3 years (2 years of teaching by the faculty and 1 year for Professional Practice) costs around approx. 1-Lac

I myslef got a rebate of 20K in the fee structure of GNIIT by getting 70% in the Scholarship exam. 

Afterall, it all depends on u. I being an engineering student find it really useful  coz seeing the study pattern in Mumbai, where everyone has to go to coaching classes, i think NIIT is a better option as it will giv u a decent certificate as well 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 12, 2007)

My advice is get into engineering.All entrance will be held in comin months..prepare for those.For you have wonderful future.I am also doing engineering 6th sem(electronics n comm.)..from IET agra.


----------

